# Invasion beginnt



## Uweklaus (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo danke allen erstmal für die echt hilfreichen Ratschläge.Jetzt beginnt die Invassion.
TOD den Algen -freie Sicht im Teich.

1.Seit heute Teichfilter für Teiche bis 30000 m3 ( meiner hat 10000 ca.)angeschlossen mit 54 UVC
2.Danke an jon, Samstag kam meine weiter Pflanzenbestellung 120 Uferpflanzen,verschiedene Schwimmpflanzen,die werde ich Montag einsetzen
3. Montag kommt 1 Tonne gewaschener weiser Kies

Trotzdem könnte ich noch paar Ratschläge gebrauchen.
Pflanzen in Erde oder in den Kies setzen ( die jetzt drinn sind in kleinen Töpfen und fallen immer um)????????????
Was noch wichtiger ist mein Teichrand ,geht Senkrecht hoch( siehe Bilder  ),steht auch gut nur möchte ich den mit Natursteinen ( die habe ich gestern gefunden und mit 4 Schubkarren besorgt) wie mach ich es richtig , denn kann ja an die Folie nichst annähen,möchte das die verdeckt ist und vorallem eine meiner seit 2 Jahren währenden Sorgen ,wie bekomme ich rundum nen gleichen Wasserstand,auf der einen Seite steht das Wasser bis 1 cm unter oberkannte Folie auf einer weiteren 5cm und so weiter, alles beschi.sen.
Also erstmal Danke für echte Ratschläge.


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

siehe Bilder....wo????...Hab sie gefunden.

Wir haben die Erde von den Pflanzen abgewaschen und in feinen Kies gepflanzt. Wir haben auch viele Natursteine im Teich verbaut. Am besten legst du etwas Teichvlies darunter, damit du deine Folie nicht beschädigst. Wir haben das Vlies mit feinen Kies kaschiert. Schau doch mal in mein Album.


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Hi Uwe Klaus?

Der Teichfilter wird ein paar Wochen brauchen, bis die Bakterien angewachsen sind.
Die Pflanzen werden ein paar Wochen brauchen, bis sie angewachsen sind.

Die Erde an den Pflanzen machst du komplett ab und setzt sie nur mit dem Wurzeln in den Kies.


----------



## Uweklaus (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Danke für Eure Hilfe ,es macht einen ein wenig Froh, wenn man hier Hilfe bekommt und es ändert sich dann auch langsam was. 
Alle Pflanzen sind eingebracht,die alten rasu aus der erde udn ca 1 Tonne Kies bekommen,gewaschen eingesterut und die Pflanzen richtig shcön eingesetzt in den Kies ,so das das ständige umfallen der Töpfe der vergangenheit angehört-DANKE.Der Filter läuft wie Sau,denke echt gut,wenn ich eine Sichtprobe nehmen vom Wasser ist es echt Kristall KLAR was rauskommt vorn.Im Filter ,in der ersten Kammer eine schöne ecklige grüne-braune-Suppe die ich drinn lasse,weiterhin ,ist dies ok veile kleine weise wie __ Würmer an den Wänden unter Wasser.
Um nicht zu viel zu Fragen bitte nur noch eins, hatte gelesen mit dem Brottrunk, habe ncoh das Zeug da ,hatte einmal 1 Liter reingemacht ,UVC aus aber es famnd keine Veränderung statt.
Hilft es wirklich ,wenn ja wieveil macht amnn rein udn wie laneg soll mann UVC auslessen
GROSSES DANKE
PS und um das zu erklären Uweklaus aus dem Grund ,Klaus bin ich ( 59 )  und Uwe ist seit 12 Jahren mein angetraueter  Ehemann.


----------



## Kuton (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Na dann viel Erfolg ihr zwei...


Ich hab 58m³ Wasser und nur einen Filter für 20m³.
Das Wasser ist nicht glasklar,aber so 1m tief seh ich auf alle Fälle.

Mit den Maßnahmen solltet ihr eigentlich Erfolg haben.


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Hallo Uwe und Klaus,
von dem Brottrunk halte ich persönlich sehr wenig.

Lass die UVC erst mal an und säubere die erste Kammer öfters in den nächsten Wochen.
Dort setzen sich die Schwebealgen ab und die sollten schnell raus, bevor sie wieder Nährstoffe werden.
Die nachfolgenden Kammern werden sich in den nächsten Wochen gut mit Biologie füllen.
Damit werden dann langfristig auch feinste Schwebstoffe gebunden.

Ansonsten Geduld - die ist sicher erst mal nötig.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Hi Uwe,

mal ne Frage: Wo soll denn der weiße Kies hin. Unter Wasser oder außerhalb am Rand?
Unter Wasser wird der nämlich ganz schnell grünbraun

Ist das Quarzkies oder Cararamarmo bzw. Kalk - letztere härten das Wasser auf

MfG Frank


----------



## elviskocht (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

hallo uwe...bin ich blind? finde deine bilder nicht
lg hubert


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Hallo Uwe,
ich hab Deine Bilder auch erst nach langem Suchen gefunden
Erstelle doch mal ein Album, dann wirds einfacher

Den Tipp mit dem Brottrunk hab ich auch schon bekommen.
Im Aquarium hab ichs ausprobiert. Ergebnis
Im Teich
Die einen sagen , die anderen

Muß wohl jeder für sich ausprobieren, obs allerdings schaden kann wenn es nicht hilft kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*



> obs allerdings schaden kann wenn es nicht hilft kann ich leider nicht sagen


Ist blöd geschrieben, ich hoffe ihr wißt was ich meine


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Brottrunk sind Bakterien, die oft noch mit Zucker vermehrt werden.
Die sind normalerweise nicht schädlich, der Zucker schon.
Andere Bakterien können die Kohlehydrate nutzen um sich dann extrem zu vermehren.

U+K, es braucht etwas Zeit bis der Filter eingelaufen und die Pflanzen eingewachsen sind,
die sollte man dem Teich gönnen und erst dann was extra reinmachen.


----------



## Uweklaus (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Hallo und ein großes DANKE an die vielen guten Ratschläge.Was das Problem mit den Algen betrifft,kann ich feststellen,das seit nun mehr drei Tagen man zusehen kann wie der Teich immer klarer wird,die Pflanzen,so denk ich wachsen schön, denn ein großteil setzt jetzt Blüten an.
Der Filter, läuft wunderbar, das Wasser kommt ohne Übertreibung sauebr wie Mineralwasser raus,liegt bestimmt auch en den Filterschwämmen,habe nähmlich seit 10 Tagen neue drinn,unten 1 mal 10 er-1mal 30er und oben 1 mal 45.Den 45 reinige ich täglich einmal, die anderen beiden reinige ich nur durch 1 mal täglich öffnen des Ablaufhanes am Filter, da kommt der Motter zum teil raus.Das mach ich seit 5 Tagen.
Also denke auf dem besten weg zu sein,was ich nicht verstehe aber auch nicht vermisse habe echt sehr wenig Fadenalgen im Teich,also nicht von Beteutung.
Werde morgen mal neue Bilder rein stellen.
Danke an euch für die Ratschläge.

Eine fRage habe ich noch .,habe im Teich drei ,sagen wir harte knollen	
Weisse Wasserlilie winterharte __ Wasserähre dicke Knolle
wenn ich die anschaue  bilden sich oben drei winzige Blätter aber sehe irgend wie kein großes wachsen und größer werden,hatte diese bei Ebay gekauft ,waren echt nicht billig alle drei 25 Euro.


----------



## Uweklaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Hallo hier mal Aktuelle Bilder von heute (Datum Kamera stimmt nicht)


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Der __ Rohrkolben in der Mitte ist ja riesig wie lang sitzt der da schon drin?


----------



## Uweklaus (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Invasion beginnt*

Seit anfang März ist der __ Rohrkolben drinn,hab mir welche aus unserem Dorfteich geholt.


----------

